# Turtle Help please:)



## mich1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Guys, I was hoping someone could help me, I have a Murray river turtle, he's about 2 and half years old... I have a couple of questions

I recently moved up here to the sunshine coast from Adelaide, (wasn't going to leave my little fella!! but I'm concerned because I was told he doesn't need a heater up here?? because the weather is so warm)
He seems to be doing fine, but has become a little bit psychotic?? 
as in he back*****, jumps off his ramp trying to get my attention, whenever I walk past...
I'm wondering if it's just his age, or am I not feeding him enough? 
his shell seems to look normal...
how much am I meant to feed him? i've heard ppl say as much as he can eat in a min??
I'm not willing to do that, he will eat his whole container full of food for sure!!!

I give him about 10hrs a day of light....

just wanted to touch base with you guys... I haven't been on this site in ages...
wanting to make sure I'm doing all the right things..

thanks 
mich


----------



## mich1 (Feb 16, 2010)

bump


----------



## mich1 (Feb 16, 2010)

anyone out there?


----------



## Jasspa (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Mich,
As far as not needing a heater goes, I would still provide one, even in summer here it might seem hot but its just humid. On average if we have 27 degrees, it might only be 20 degrees in the water and ideally your turtle should be at about 24-26 degrees. You might not need a heater in summer, but it does get very chilly in other seasons. I think it would be wise to have one in there, even if it stays off for 3 months of the year, just in case. Others may have a different opinion though.

As a guide, each meal for your turtle should be a mass of food about the same size as their head. I wouldn't go more than that especially if you are also providing grazing fish, shrimp, elodea etc for him to eat as well as the proper meal that you are giving him each feed. Turtles are absolute pigs and will give you the pleading look even when you over feed them, so try not to give in. It is just as bad overfeeding the turtle as it is underfeeding. 

Here's a link to a really good forum and caresheet on turtles. Have a read!

Regards
Jasspa

Australian Freshwater Turtles


----------



## mich1 (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks heaps...


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 17, 2010)

ok it looks like a murry short neck [ from what i can see by the pic]. so like the longnecks u are ment to only feed the turtle a total food mass of there head . as for water temp anything under 16 degrees[ water temp] and the turtles will go off there food , anything over 32degrees [ water temp] and u risk it geting brain damage [ as they over heat]. 
is the turtle inside in a tank or outside in a pond ? if inside then a temp of 22-24 degrees is fine , i leave my heater on even on the hot days [ because they have a inbuilt thermostat in it ] once they get to the preset temp they will turn off .
all of my turtles [ in side ones and ones in the ponds] all go nuts when i walk past because they are guts and they think its food time . the ones outside will even come out of the water and come upto me for food , some times one will have a go at my boots .


----------



## mich1 (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you 
yeah he's inside, im def going to go get him a heater today, he had one in adelaide, but i left it behind cos i was told he didnt need it up here...( should trust my gut)

thanks again guys


----------

